# .Helo Crash at Eglin AFB



## racing_kitty (Mar 11, 2015)

From WKRG (local news station)



> PENSACOLA, Fl. - Seven Marines and four soldiers are missing early Wednesday after an Army helicopter crashed during a night training exercise at Eglin Air Force Base in the Florida Panhandle.
> 
> Base officials say the Marines are part of a Camp Lejeune-based special operations group and the soldiers are from a Hammond, Louisiana-based National Guard unit.
> 
> ...



I hope that these troops are found soon, and found safe.  It's been raining the last two or three days, but the temperatures are much milder than this time a week ago, so there's that going for them.  Say a prayer, guys and girls.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 11, 2015)

Just got word of this. Prayers out.


Edit. Heavy fog, low ceiling, helo went down in the Gulf...tail rotor recovered by CG around 0200.


----------



## Kheenbish (Mar 11, 2015)

Blue skies and fair winds to the aircrew and thank you for your service to the other members (Marines/Soldiers don't trust CNN). Just read the 11 are presumed dead.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 11, 2015)

Sad news indeed!

I truly hate these types of incidents.


----------



## AWP (Mar 11, 2015)

When the names are released we'll start a seperate thread in the Fallen Warriors section for all 11 involved. That will be for condolences, not discussion. Discussion will go here.

Blue Skies.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2015)

Once again this should be a wake up call for the uninformed masses of Americans who think that joining the military is a way to beat a bad economy or to get something for free.   Even the training to remain capable for your job is dangerous, and the ultimate reward for failure or mistake is being relegated to oblivion in a violent manner. 

Wx is, in this case, a contributing factor... people forget that Wx and terrain (in the old format) could be part of Enemy Forces under Situation.  they showed the fog on the news, pea soup...  great for cover on a patrol, notsomuch for a pilot in the air.

This is a tragedy to be sure, but sadly, in order to train like you fight, there will be occasional training disasters.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2015)

I hope all lost are found, at the very least to give the families closure.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, with prayers out for all touched by this tragic accident.


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 11, 2015)

Getting word that the Marines on board were MARSOC. 

Prayers out for them and their families.


----------



## Rapid (Mar 11, 2015)

Very sad news. RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 11, 2015)

According to this update, some remains have washed ashore. Damn... I hope the rest of the crew will be found quickly. 

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 11, 2015)

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2015)

Fair winds and following seas.



I hate training deaths.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 11, 2015)

RIP warriors. Fair winds.


----------



## CDG (Mar 11, 2015)

Damn.  RIP Warriors.


----------



## AWP (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll post this as a human being, not as an official position of this forum or as an Admin for this site.

I like to think out loud, but I also think speculating right now is in poor taste.
1. Almost anything could cause that crash.
2. Did anyone stop to think that we have Lejune-based MARSOC Marines on this board? I can think of 3 or 4 off the top of my head and does anyone want to play the MARSOC version of the Kevin Bacon game? Given MARSOC's size does anyone want to place odds on adding another white tag to the forum?
3. You do know reporters will find boards like this one, right?

I can be a pretty tasteless individual, but the last thing I'd want right now is for a member, team mate, or loved one to see us speculating and flapping our gums.

Blue Skies.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 11, 2015)

Fair winds and following seas.  RIP


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 11, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 11, 2015)

Fair Winds and Following Seas, Warriors.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 11, 2015)

RIP warriors


----------



## Brian C (Mar 12, 2015)

RIP Warriors


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/sto...n-after-copter-crash/70210098/?=cache/?=cache

I had heard through a friend who is with 2 MSOB that a few of the Marines had wives and young children. 

May they forever know what such great men they had as their fathers.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 12, 2015)

RIP and Semper Fi Raiders and Soldiers.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 12, 2015)

RIP warriors.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rest in Peace to the Soldiers and Marines lost.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 12, 2015)

Those Marines and soldiers have been heavy on mind, thoughts and prayers to the families. Both in blood and in brotherhood.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 12, 2015)

...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 13, 2015)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 13, 2015)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## AWP (Mar 13, 2015)

So we're releasing names before the notifications are complete? I guess that's one way to do it...


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 13, 2015)

...

If you click next on the picture it will give a bio for each Marine Killed.


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 15, 2015)

My buddy SSGT Seif was onboard that black hawk. Just when life was coming along this happens, he got the Silver Star last Friday and found out that he was having a baby Monday, then Tuesday the black hawk crashed. I'm so heart broken, miss you brother! Fair Winds and Following Seas buddy, until we meet again!


----------



## medicchick (Mar 15, 2015)

The official name release article.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 16, 2015)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 16, 2015)

Very tragic, RIP.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 1, 2015)

Just a follow up to this story...

As is typically the case with accidents such as this, the UH-60 crash was ruled pilot error.   Both pilots were very experienced, high hour (thousands of hours each) pilots that, within 2 min 05 sec of launching into IMC, fell victim to spatial disorientation, resulting loss of control of the airplane.

Sadly, this accident will provide lessons in leadership and attitude.  The mission CC was reportedly an aggressive, hard charger who was generally held in high esteem by those in his unit, and even the MARSOC team.  Because he was viewed highly, it seems none of his crew questioned his decision when launching into IMC.  This culture lead to over-confidence and was a strong contributing factor in the accident.  It's interesting that even after the other UH-60 in his flight almost immediately RTB'd for weather, they pressed on.  Seems unlikely this was the first time limits were pushed, unfortunately, this time it bit them hard.   Aviation seems to provide us with a number of these lessons - Czar 52, Tenerife (civilian KLM/Pan Am), etc.  Very tragic.

Some interesting reads:
Black Hawk crash caused by pilot error, Louisiana National Guard confirms
Black Hawk tragedy: Orders were ignored and 11 men died
Pilot error blamed for US helicopter crash in which 11 killed


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 3, 2015)

Blizzard, pm sent.

Moderators if possible, I would appreciate this thread being locked.


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> Blizzard, pm sent.
> 
> Moderators if possible, I would appreciate this thread being locked.



While I can guess at the reason(s) why, please use the Report feature to state your case. That will allow the entire staff to read it, vice setting up a conversation/ PM.

Thank you.


----------

